# Need An Advice. Seiko Or Citizen Dive Watch?



## Juggernaut (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi.

My first post in this forum









I seriously need an advice. In the near future, i'm going to spend some money on a new watch. Im in love with the Promaster series from Citizen. But today i saw another beauty. Seiko 5 SKZ229K. But im kind of confused which way to go. Whsts the exact difference of the 2 brands? Or has it something to do with my personal taste, that will decide which watch to buy?

Thanks in advance.

....Please forgive my engish.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to







, enjoy your stay.

There isn't much differences between the brands, as you say it's about personal taste. Of the 2, I like the Seiko 5 more. As you like bigger watches, how about the Seiko Samurai or Monster? Or SKX007/009?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 12, 2007)

The SKXxxx series are way to boring i think. The Monster on the other hand looks okay. Not great, but certainly better than the SKX. How is the size, weight etc compared to, let's say, Citizen JP2000?

Thanks









EDIT: I might add that my price-range is Â£250 MAX.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> The SKXxxx series are way to boring i think. The Monster on the other hand looks okay. Not great, but certainly better than the SKX. How is the size, weight etc compared to, let's say, Citizen JP2000?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Personally I don't know the JP2000, so it's difficult stay. The monster is a good size watch with a good weight. This thread http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=22305 gives you a few wrist shots to look at. The most available ones are the black and the orange. This is a blue which is rare and the yellow even more so.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks. The Monster is nice looking. I like the shiny tank-look-a-like weight. But at the first glance, it seems to be fairly thin. Or is it just me?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> Thanks. The Monster is nice looking. I like the shiny tank-look-a-like weight. But at the first glance, it seems to be fairly thin. Or is it just me?


It's not massively chunky. If you thick try a Tuna Can


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice pic there. Never seen that model before. And it sure looks a bit more "chunky" than the Monster.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is what i have found so far. And the priority is from 1 - 9. Here goes:

1.Promaster AL0050-06E

2.Promaster JP1060-01E

3.Promaster JP3020-05E

4.5 Diver SKZ225K

5.Promaster JP2000-08E

6.Promaster JP1010-00E

7.Black Monster SKX779K3

And by surfing a bit on the web, this suddenly popped up before my eyes: SKZ231J1 Japan Seiko 5 Sports Map Meter Watch & Accessory Pack. $309. Any good?

I don't know if it's legal to post pictures where the dealer's name is on.....?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 12, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> Here is what i have found so far. And the priority is from 1 - 9. Here goes:


1-7 that is..


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll have a look at the list and hopefully a few others will chip in.

As for the SKZ231J1, it's a nice piece. Various variants such as this exists.

It's better not to post images with dealer names, Roy sells watches and it's his forum. So it's better not to advertise someone else's business.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 12, 2007)

strange_too said:


> It's better not to post images with dealer names, Roy sells watches and it's his forum. So it's better not to advertise someone else's business.


Sure. I respect that







I didn't know it was his forum, but then again... I pretty green in here.

As for the SKZ231J1, the picture you share, is not the one i have found. I have seen a black model with a different case with 2 quite big knobs. One on each side. I don't know if that helps you or not, but it's difficult to explain without the actual picture.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 12, 2007)

Found a legal pic of the black model:


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes I saw that a couple of days ago. I've seen the yellow accent version (as in your picture) and I've seen a red accent version too. It's a development of the Atlas picture I posted.

I believe these could be a Japanese only versions, so you'll have to import them. So you need to think about import taxes in the price. In the UK, it can up to 35% on top of the original price.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

ime very happy with my atlas

this is the best version and costs a little more


----------



## elijefe (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi "ditchdiger",

In the last time I was seeing in the Internet few pictures of the watch you show in your wrist. I have a question according the compass ring. Does it works? I mean if the compass shows you the north or is only an adornment?

thanks


----------

